# Galaxy10R



## kikoforever (Dec 19, 2005)

English:
I have in my pc a card SkyStar2 and use the software MyTheatre and ProgDVB, the parabolic one is to circulate and it measures 80cm and a LNB universal lineal KU. 

What I need is that configuration type uses the LNB which are the dice that put on in LOF1. 

I locate the satellite but in it not schemes it resivo sign, the satfinder gives me sign but in it schemes it nr.

Español:
Yo tengo en mi pc una tarjeta SkyStar2 y uso el software MyTheatre y ProgDVB, la parabolica es circular y mide 80cm y un LNB KU lineal universal.

Lo que necesito es que tipo de configuracion utiliza el LNB, cuales son los dados que se ponen en LOF1.

Yo localizo el satelite pero en la maquina no resivo señal, el satfinder me da señal pero en la maquina no.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm sorry that I can't understand you better. I think that you're looking for the frequency number to plug into your program, but I haven't worked with it.

When you say that you locate the satellite but ... that's when I really lose you. Perhaps you're seeing signal strength but not signal quality. You can get some amount of signal strength pointing almost anywhere, but the only number that really matters is quality. Good luck!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You need to know what LNBF you have, then look up it's specifications. If it is a "Universal" LNBF, it may have TWO local oscillator frequencies....one low and one high, and will need to be set accordingly. It will also need to have the 22KHz option turned on, which tells the LNBF whether it needs to use the low or the high oscillator.

If it's a "Single" LNBF (that's single-style, not necessarily single in number) it will use one frequency, and usually will not care if 22KHz is on or not. 

Either way, you need to know the specific frequency the LNBF uses....usually something like 10250, 10750, 11250......some number like that. Or, just try each one (but, expect to fiddle around with it for hours).


----------

